# Help to ID African Cichlids please



## UKStu

Hi,
I am new to this forum and new to African Cichlids

Could someone help to identify these please, I'm thinking they may be hybrids but not sure.









The flash as muted the colours on this, the white stripes are very pale blue










Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

The first is Placidochromis milomo, aka VC-10. The bar pattern is that of a juvenile, but the color in the fins and face suggests some hormoning.

Second is one of the Red Peacocks. There are a couple of different names, but I believe they are line bred non-hybrid aquarium strains of Jakes? Peacocks are not my strong suit.


----------



## UKStu

That explains why I couldn't find the first one, I was looking at mbuna not Haps.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## cichliddoc

1st is vc-10, 2nd is yellow lab female, 3rd is ruby red peacock or if it shows more blue on the body it could be eureka


----------



## Michael_S

The anal fin of the yellow confuses me, I have never seen a bluish-greenish tint like that without a black stripe below it and it also seems sort of elongated. Maybe it is the camera or I do not know the species enough. The red peacock is beautiful though.


----------



## ILCichlid

There is no way to tell that the yellow lab is a female just from the picture. Only way would be by venting unless seen spawning.

As to the blue tint, Some l. caeruleus do have that bluish trait which can make for some really nice looking adult labs. That particuliar one has a little more of the bluish sheen than most i've seen but could still be a full yellow lab.


----------



## StructureGuy

ILCichlid said:


> As to the blue tint, Some l. caeruleus do have that bluish trait which can make for some really nice looking adult labs. That particular one has a little more of the bluish sheen than most iIve seen but could still be a full yellow lab.


I've had some yellow labs with the blue tint:










Kevin


----------



## cichliddoc

Yes venting is the only 100% way, but I have dealing with these fish for years now, so my educated guess due to the upper a d lower fins do not extend to the tail, I say female.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

StructureGuy said:


> ILCichlid said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to the blue tint, Some l. caeruleus do have that bluish trait which can make for some really nice looking adult labs. That particular one has a little more of the bluish sheen than most iIve seen but could still be a full yellow lab.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had some yellow labs with the blue tint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin
Click to expand...

Holy cow! Awesome fish/picture.


----------



## rennsport2011

Peacock and VC-10 have been hormoned.


----------



## damo2211

StructureGuy said:


> ILCichlid said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to the blue tint, Some l. caeruleus do have that bluish trait which can make for some really nice looking adult labs. That particular one has a little more of the bluish sheen than most iIve seen but could still be a full yellow lab.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had some yellow labs with the blue tint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin
Click to expand...

That has got to be the best looking yellow lab *** seen!!!


----------



## AfricanLove

That yellow lab does not seem pure.


----------

